# The pill before IVF



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

My IVF got cancelled in Jan because I broke through the suprecur and had 3 follicles on day 4.  Now I have been prescribed the pill for 2 weeks from day 2 of my next cycle, I then have a scan(around day 14), if all ok, I stop taking it for 5 days and then start both suprecur and menopur together (short protocol) on day 5.

Has anyone else done a protocol like this and did it work out ok?  I worried about breakthrough bleeding on the pill (which I have always had if tried to take it) and also whether the pill will effect my response - I have to take max does of menopur 450?

Any feedback appreciated!

Druzy xx


----------



## goldielocks (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi Druzy 

I don't know about the protocol you describe but I did find out about the use of the OCP prior to D/Regging. I started my first IVF cycle on Jan 4 and it has taken me 28 days to d/regulate due to the development of follicles in my R ovary which seem now to have settled down again fortunately so I can actually go to the stimming stage...but for a while it was looking unlikely...  

I learned that the Suprecur actually has a stimulating effect for a couple of days before it actually blocks the pituitary so for some of us we get an initial burst of follicular activity...taking the OCP will stop this because it puts the ovaries to sleep in advance of the Suprecur blocking the pituitary...you can then stimulate as normal...You will have stopped the pill by the time you start with the injections it won't effect the stimulating effect  

I don't think the breakthrough bleeding is anything to worry about - it just means that there isn't enough hormones to support the lining at that stage  

Hope this helps - if I am unsuccessful this time and go for another round I will ask for the OCP in advance- 28 days of D/regging and 14 days of severe anxiety were not recommended...

As a matter of interest did they count that initial go as a proper cycle?? 
Good luck with it all - let me know how it goes perhaps ?? 

XX Goldielocks


----------

